# Radioamatierisms >  Lietuvas TVraidītājs Bubiai pie Šauļiem

## Miervaldis

Kurš Latvijā viņu redz? Vaiviņam ir 2 kw vai 0,2 kw? ::

----------


## Didzis

Pēti pats  http://www.satbroadcasts.com/DVB-T_t...Lithuania.html
Ja uzspiedīsi uz DVB-T Radar un  kartē atzīmēsi savu dzīvesvietu, tad varēsi redzēt, kādus kanālus un ar kādu signāla līmeni varēsi uztvert. Diemžēl, visi leišu raidītaji ir nīkuļi un ar to taluztveršanu ir lielas problēmas.
Te pareizi Latvija sdati 
http://www.vases.lv/lv/darbibas_virzieni/radiosakaru_veidi/apraide/ciparu_tv_apraides_stacijas/<?php?php?php ins_crosslink(146,'');?>
Gan jau pie leišiem arī var atras,bet man problēmas ar to valodu.

----------


## Ints

Cik svaigi dati ir tajā mājaslapā? Man pēc pēdējās atjaunošanas ir galīgā #irsā ar Cesvaines raidītāju, 2 kanālus neatrod.
Īsti pat nezinu, kur meklēt.

----------


## Didzis

Apskatijos Latvijas datus un Tev Int taisnība. Dati ir jau novecojuši. Tas gan nemaina raidītāju jaudu un uztveršanas apstākļus. 
http://www.satbroadcasts.com/DVB-T_t...ia.html?page=2
Ja nerāda kāds Cesvaines transpinders, tad problēma ir antenā, jo visi raidītāji mauc gaisā ar pilnu jaudu.

----------

